# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Pro's lookin HUGE clothed

## PK-V



----------


## PK-V



----------


## PK-V



----------


## PK-V



----------


## PurpleOnes

Damn , that is comic book material , they almost look like non humans. Like they are other race  :Wink:

----------


## FireGuy

The last pic in Post #1 is awesome, when you have vascularity showing through your pants you know you have hit freak status.

----------


## chi

man do bodybuilders look terrible in suits lol

----------


## gym_junki

> man do bodybuilders look terrible in suits lol


Lol yeh mate that's shocking

----------


## auslifta

> The last pic in Post #1 is awesome, when you have vascularity showing through your pants you know you have hit freak status.


Yeah thats the thing that stood out for me too. Freaks!

----------


## toothache

> The last pic in Post #1 is awesome, when you have vascularity showing through your pants you know you have hit freak status.


I didn't even notice that until you said it. Damn that is freaky!

----------


## Panzerfaust

LMFAO!

----------


## Remington

These pics make them look more impressive than when they are on stage!
Amazing.
If you have any more we'd sure love to see them.
Thanks for the post.

----------


## ShadowWarrior646

I'd kill to have calves like that in the first picture

----------


## allrippedup

> I'd kill to have calves like that in the first picture


Ditto, Bro! That's the pic that stood out for me the most.

----------


## PK-V

> I'd kill to have calves like that in the first picture





> Ditto, Bro! That's the pic that stood out for me the most.


*BOOM!
*

----------


## CMB

^unreal

----------


## powerliftmike

Damn sick stuff!! I look awful in a suit myself. and it has to be tailored, which is real expensive and my weight changes throughout year so never quite fits lol

----------


## Nextpimp718

who is the 4th picture of the first post?

----------


## baseline_9

> who is the 4th picture of the first post?


The arm kind of looks like phill heaths arms....

Can't work it out tho...

Thinking maybe a Heath shot made to look old.... Probably way off tho

----------


## PK-V

> who is the 4th picture of the first post?


Sergio "The Myth" Oliva 

Great bodybuilder from the Golden Era

----------


## layeazy

the guy in the first pics calves look mental..

They all look freaky and ronnie well those traps through the shirt crazy......

----------


## Remington

Don't clog up this thread with that bs spam

----------


## Hitman Heimler

The picture where Ronnie is wearing that Dohertys shirt with the yellow spandex; I think he's lookin' at a peanut...

----------


## lmmalone

These pictures really put perspective on how huge these guys really are!

----------


## pikenat

ronnie coleman's vascularity is crazy he's got pipelines like no other bodybuilder

----------


## yannick35

Insane

----------


## Razor

If I can just get to the look/size of my avatar I will be happy :Smilie:

----------


## ajordana

damn.. insane what they have achieved

----------


## ovidiu31

they look massive! impressive calves.

----------


## V-ROID

> If I can just get to the look/size of my avatar I will be happy


Say it isn't so! I thought we had to post a pic of our self in our avatar?

----------


## gearbox

the guy in the middle, his calves are wow...never seen calves pop out that much..

----------


## slfmade

> the guy in the middle, his calves are wow...never seen calves pop out that much..


Where the hell have you been gearbox???

----------


## gearbox

I have been busy with life...I have been around reading, just not posting to much. Still waiting on my next cycle to.. my source is taking forever..haha
thanks for looking out bro... hope sin city is treating you well

----------


## Far from massive

> the guy in the middle, his calves are wow...never seen calves pop out that much..


Are you talking about the one where the guy is seated on the bench? I think I am calling photshop on that one. While I am sure the guys calves are huge everything just looks a little out of proportion.

PS if I am wrong I apologize to the person in the photo...it just looks like it is smashed together top to bottom and its so damn easy to do these days more an more people think its their God given right kinda like digital synthol...

----------


## Porky

> Are you talking about the one where the guy is seated on the bench? I think I am calling photshop on that one. While I am sure the guys calves are huge everything just looks a little out of proportion.
> 
> PS if I am wrong I apologize to the person in the photo...it just looks like it is smashed together top to bottom and its so damn easy to do these days more an more people think its their God given right kinda like digital synthol...


i agree about the guy sitting on the bench, his right calve just looks kind of squished. i cant tell for sure

----------


## keep fightin

the calves, the calves, I just can't even dream that big, but I am good in photo shop !

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

> Ditto, Bro! That's the pic that stood out for me the most.


Double ditto!!! I would take a 100 lashes to the nuts for those

----------


## eiff

> man do bodybuilders look terrible in suits lol


^^^ this x 1000

----------


## JR G lady

Wow!! Those cAlves are massive!! And jay looks huge

----------


## GBR47

Love this pictures! exactly comic material lol all clothes fits nice

----------


## 1981

Crazy

----------

